# Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME =) [Thread des Jahres 2008: Platz 2]



## balrog (8. Dezember 2008)

Ist zwar von der Konkurrenz geklaut, aber trotzdem lustig 

1. Öffne einen beliebigen Instant Messenger.
2. Klicke eine beliebige Person an.
3. Poste: "Also mal ganz ehrlich: Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen Sex miteinander?".
4. Poste die Ergebnisse.

Ist eig. ganz interessant


----------



## Fraggerick (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				balrog am 08.12.2008 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar von der Konkurrenz geklaut, aber trotzdem lustig
> 
> 1. Öffne einen beliebigen Instant Messenger.
> 2. Klicke eine beliebige Person an.
> ...


ich wart grad auf antwort.... hoffentlich kommt jehmals wieder irgend eine antwort


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

"wiel ich dein 9jehriger neffe bin!!!!1111"


ich sollte meine Kontaktlisten in "familie" und "freundeskreis" trennen...


----------



## Anthile (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

Super Idee, aber dann noch bitte den Warum-hab-ich-eigentlich-keine-Freunde-mehr-Thread hinterher. SO konsequent sollte man schon sein.


----------



## balrog (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				Anthile am 08.12.2008 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Super Idee, aber dann noch bitte den Warum-hab-ich-eigentlich-keine-Freunde-mehr-Thread hinterher. SO konsequent sollte man schon sein.


Warum soll man keine Freunde mehr haben, wenn man IM benutzt?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				balrog am 08.12.2008 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Anthile am 08.12.2008 19:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



er meint eher, dass man danach keine freunde mehr hat, weil man sie mit so ner fage vergrault...


----------



## noxious (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				balrog am 08.12.2008 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Anthile am 08.12.2008 19:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht deshalb. Weil man so einen Mist fragt^^


----------



## Fraggerick (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



> ****** ‎(19:37):
> du bist leider vergeben
> ***** ‎(19:39):
> wie kommst du auf diesen gedanken?
> ^^


----------



## GorrestFump (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

Geht bei mir leider nicht, ich würde dann bei allen Damen die Antwort erhalten: "Hä? Hatten wir doch schon..."


----------



## bumi (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

"weil ich nicht Schwul bin, du Sau!  " (von einem Kumpel)
"ach, das weisst du nur nicht mehr weil du so besoffen warst!" (vom Bassisten)


 

Die Weiber frag ich so was nicht, das könnt sich eher negativ auswirken


----------



## Freaky22 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				bumi am 08.12.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> "weil ich nicht Schwul bin, du Sau!  " (von einem Kumpel)
> "ach, das weisst du nur nicht mehr weil du so besoffen warst!" (vom Bassisten)
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiss zwar nicht wieso ich da mitmache aber nun ja :
nr.1
 20:00:28: ka

nr. 2
  20:02:12: gehts noch?
  20:02:32: oO
  20:02:52: was is denn los mit dir???
  20:03:44: du machst mir gerade angst
  20:03:48: bist du besoffen?

nr. 3

  20:05:36: ich weiß es auch nicht, aber warum kommst du erst jetzt auf diese frage?

nr. 4

  20:08:30: Wie bitte?
  20:08:43: das war sicher nich an mich...


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

Hmmm, ich hatte eigentlich mit allen Frauen, die bei mir im ICQ stehen, schon mal was...

und bei den paar, mit denen nie was lieb, hab' ich Angst vor einer POSITIVEN Antwort...


----------



## Peter23 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				balrog am 08.12.2008 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar von der Konkurrenz geklaut, aber trotzdem lustig
> 
> 1. Öffne einen beliebigen Instant Messenger.
> 2. Klicke eine beliebige Person an.
> ...




In der Liste meines Instant Messengers befindet sich keine Person mir der ich noch keinen Sex hatte!


----------



## Freaky22 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				Peter23 am 08.12.2008 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> balrog am 08.12.2008 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DANN würde ich mich langsam mal entscheiden welche sexuelle Richtung man einschlagen sollte


----------



## trottel07 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

"Weil es so ist, du Schwuchtel!"
Mehr Antworten folgen morgen...


----------



## agvoter (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				trottel07 am 08.12.2008 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> "Weil es so ist, du Schwuchtel!"
> Mehr Antworten folgen morgen...




das is wirklich so passiert...ich hab einfach auf irgendeinen namen geklickt:

"du bist mein Mann!!??"


----------



## trottel07 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				agvoter am 08.12.2008 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> trottel07 am 08.12.2008 21:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD


----------



## Freaky22 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				trottel07 am 08.12.2008 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> agvoter am 08.12.2008 21:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"weil ich vergeben war und weil du vergeben warst"


----------



## Mothman (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				Herbboy am 08.12.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> "wiel ich dein 9jehriger neffe bin!!!!1111"


Was ist das denn bitte für eine Ausrede?


----------



## Freaky22 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				Mothman am 08.12.2008 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 08.12.2008 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun ja sind halt nicht alle ausm Saarland


----------



## firewalker2k (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				Freaky22 am 09.12.2008 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 08.12.2008 23:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

Instant Messenger? Was ist das? :-o


----------



## tpRiddick (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				nikiburstr8x am 09.12.2008 08:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Instant Messenger? Was ist das? :-o




ICQ, MSN.....


----------



## bumi (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				nikiburstr8x am 09.12.2008 08:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Instant Messenger? Was ist das? :-o


Instant Messenger... das sind Kommunkationsprogramme in Pulverform. Einfach Wasser aufkochen, Pulver dazu und umrühren - fertig!   

@alle hier mit ihrem "alle aus der Liste!" ... mehr rumprahlen geht nicht, oder? Denn beim einen oder anderen bin ich mir ned sicher ob ich's ernst nehmen soll oder nicht. Andererseits, wenn einer nur Weiber im Messenger hat, fänd ich das irgendwie auch eher fragwürdig...


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				bumi am 09.12.2008 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 09.12.2008 08:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auflösung:

Ich habe nur insgesamt sechs Frauen in meiner ICQ-Liste, eine ist meine Freundin, 2 sind Exfreundinnen und mit den restlichen drei, nun, das sind die Kandidatinnen, bei denen ich mich vor einer Antwort fürchten würde...


----------



## Chemenu (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

Das Spiel gefällt mir, da hätte ich jetzt wirklich extrem Lust drauf, muss aber noch bis heute Abend warten bis ich zu Hause bin. 
OMG, ich seh die Antworten quasi schon jetzt... das wird ein Spaß...


----------



## mega28 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

Also mal ganz ehrlich: Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen Sex miteinander?".

anwort: "weil ich deine chefin bin und ich verheiratet bin"


----------



## Lennt (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

"Weil ich 14 bin!"

Hm, ist ein Argument 

"weil du zu besoffen warst..."

Mist! 

"schwukkele!!!"

Gar nicht wahr...

"Frag ich mich auch"

Wtf? Holla!  

"kannste nicht noch die eine woche warten?  "

Ach ja, da war ja diese Wette, die sie verloren hat...


----------



## bumi (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				Lennt am 09.12.2008 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> "kannste nicht noch die eine woche warten?  "
> 
> Ach ja, da war ja diese Wette, die sie verloren hat...


Du wettest mit Frauen um sie gefügig zu machen?!   
Wie geht denn so was?   

Bei meinen weiblichen Kontakten kann ich mir die Antworten auch ausmalen, ohne dass ich fragen muss (das erspart mir einige Peinlichkeiten)   

Nr. 1: "weil du 24 bist und ich noch nedmal 16"
Nr. 2: "hatten wir, öfters, aber das ist Vergangenheit - und mir somit egal"
Nr. 3: "weil wir uns noch nie gesehen haben"

und Nr. 4 will ich mir gar ned erst vorstellen, aus Angst, die Antwort könnte positiver Natur sein


----------



## GorrestFump (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				bumi am 09.12.2008 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 09.12.2008 08:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach geh... ist doch kein ernster Thread, also muß man auch keine ernsten Antworten erwarten...
Natürlich hatte ich mit der einen oder anderen Dame aus meiner Liste noch keinen Sex......


----------



## Onkel_B (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

[17:20] Baerchi: Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen Sex miteinander?
[17:20] xxx: hatten wir 
[17:20] Baerchi: stimmt :o
[17:20] xxx: 
[17:21] Baerchi: warum haben wir jetzt keinen mehr?
[17:21] xxx weil du mich ganz mies abgeschossen hast
[17:21] Baerchi: hmm hast schon wieder recht *g*
[17:22] xxx: wirtzig find ich das nicht

Da ergeben sich ja wirklich lustige Gespräche ^^


----------



## trottel07 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				Onkel_B am 09.12.2008 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> [17:20] Baerchi: Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen Sex miteinander?
> [17:20] xxx: hatten wir
> [17:20] Baerchi: stimmt :o
> [17:20] xxx:
> ...


Naja, mehr oder weniger lustig:

Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen Sex miteinander?
-Ich bin 13 und du 14, du Trottel!   N´bisschen zu jung daür, abgesehen davon kenn ich dich erst seit 2 Wochen   
Man kanns ja trotzdem mal versuchen   

Und schon kassierte ich nen Tritt in meine... Weichteile


----------



## butt3rkeks (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

(19:06:56) butt3rkeks: warum haben wir eigentlich nicht schon längst miteinander geschlafen? O.o
(19:07:0 xxx: weil dein penis nicht mehr wächst
(19:07:12) xxx: batterien leer


----------



## Martinie (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

Martinie (20:50:04 9/12/200
Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen Sex miteinander?
"Schulfreundin" (20:50:34 9/12/200
steif??^^...weil du der teufel bist und ich der profichrist


----------



## Joe_2000 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

Fireflyer | Joe_2000 (22:02) : 
Also mal ganz ehrlich: Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen Sex miteinander?
Kollege (22:02) : 
keine ahnung, du willst nicht :/
Kollege (22:02) : 
du hast ne freundin, du bist hetero (glaub ich)


----------



## Succer (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

Frage: Warum lese ich mir gerade diesen Thread durch... ?


----------



## Lordnikon27 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

Lordnikon27 (22:20:43 9/12/200
Also mal ganz ehrlich: Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen Sex miteinander?

 Rengaru (22:21:37 9/12/200
Deine Mutter reicht mir.


Ich glaube, das bei 3/4 meiner Kontaktliste die selbe, infantile Antwort kommen würde


----------



## jongerg (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				Lordnikon27 am 09.12.2008 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 (22:20:43 9/12/200
> Also mal ganz ehrlich: Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen Sex miteinander?
> 
> Rengaru (22:21:37 9/12/200
> ...


Hmm komisch, genau dieses Gespräch hatt eich vorgestern auch


----------



## El_Cativo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

[El_Cativo 22:25]
Also mal ganz ehrlich: Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch nie Sex miteinander?
[xxxx ‎(22:25)]:
wtf?
[El_Cativo ‎(22:26)
das ist alles ?
[xxxx ‎(22:26)
???
aber um deine frage zu beantworten... weil ich net auf kerle steh


----------



## DoktorX (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

DoktorX: Also mal ganz ehrlich: Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen Sex miteinander?
Jimini: ?! 

Ich frag mal morgen auch in der Firma rum.


----------



## unterseebotski (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				Joe_2000 am 09.12.2008 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Fireflyer | Joe_2000 (22:02) :
> Also mal ganz ehrlich: Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen Sex miteinander?
> Kollege (22:02) :
> keine ahnung, du willst nicht :/
> ...


Also da würde ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen...  

Ich hab keinen Instant messenger, und in der Firma fragen: ich bin noch in der Probezeit...


----------



## RR (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				Peter23 am 08.12.2008 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> balrog am 08.12.2008 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr seltsam....

In meiner Liste befinden sich keine Personen MIT DENEN ich Sex hatte. Ich bevorzuge bei dergleichen immer noch die altmodische, quasi analoge Methode.........


----------



## SoSchautsAus (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				RR am 10.12.2008 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> In meiner Liste befinden sich keine Personen MIT DENEN ich Sex hatte. Ich bevorzuge bei dergleichen immer noch die altmodische, quasi analoge Methode.........


Du meinst die manuelle Methode?  

SSA


----------



## Anthile (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				RR am 10.12.2008 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr seltsam....
> 
> In meiner Liste befinden sich keine Personen MIT DENEN ich Sex hatte. Ich bevorzuge bei dergleichen immer noch die altmodische, quasi analoge Methode.........





Geht mir auch so...  :-o


----------



## chbdiablo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

Ich:  warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen sex miteinander?
Er:  hm warum wohl.. weil wir nicht abwaertskompatibel sind

Ich glaub ich brauch ein Update...


----------



## BenQman (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

Oioioi... wäre zwar sicher extrem spaßig... nur sind viele Mädels aus meiner Liste mit meiner Freundin brefreundet und das würde sicher nicht so gut ankommen xD


----------



## butt3rkeks (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

(20:06:3 butt3rkeks: sag mal, warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen sex miteinander?
(20:23:43) MediC: weil du nen keks bist o.O
(20:24:41) butt3rkeks: und was ist daran ausschlusskriterium?^^
(20:25:2 MediC: joa ... denn weiß ichs auch nich
(20:25:40) butt3rkeks: hm
(20:25:42) butt3rkeks: okay
(20:25:47) butt3rkeks: wann und wo? und wer bringt das bier mit?
(20:26:25) MediC: komm nackt und bring bier mit!!


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

Wirres Nomen (20:28:02 10/12/200
Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen Sex miteinander ?

Julia (20:29:59 10/12/200
ich weiß es auch nicht ^^


----------



## rengaru (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				jongerg am 09.12.2008 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 09.12.2008 22:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, ich bin halt sehr einfallsreich und variiere meine Antworten daher sehr gern


----------



## Postal-Dude (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

HI!

Steht doch schon im PQ-Forum.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ernsthaft: Will ich nich nach fragen.... viel zu viele Freundinnen die Kumpels und andere Freundinnen kennen usw..... :/

bye,TheDude.


----------



## OverNord (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



> <OverNord> Also mal ganz ehrlich: Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen Sex miteinander?
> <XXX> ich bin hier, du bist dort, einer von uns ist dafür wohl am falschen ort


----------



## UTSky (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

Einigen musste man danach erklären worum's eigentlich geht haha   

-Also mal ganz ehrlich: Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen Sex miteinander?

-wtf
 mann langeweile oder wasch

- Also mal ganz ehrlich: Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen Sex miteinander?

-goh
 gute frage


----------



## Lennt (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

"Weil wir seit gerade einmal 4 Stunden zusammen sind?!"

Ach ja


----------



## gamerschwein (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

/mäx/ ‎(03:15):
warum hatten wir eig noch keinen sex miteinander?

Lennt ‎(03:16):
weil du runzlige eier hast, ich steh auf straffe dinger
UND DAS POSTEST DU JETZT IM THREAD!


----------



## LordSaddler (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

Nicht besonders spannend   

Lykanthropie ‎(14:42):
Also mal ganz ehrlich: Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch nie Sex miteinander?

Kathi ‎(14:42):
xD whot?

~Stille~


----------



## LAD (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *

Also irgendwie trau ich mich nicht...^^
Aber andererseits bin ich doch sehr in Versuchung...  

Edit: OK:

LAD: Also mal ganz ehrlich: Warum hatten wir eigentlich noch keinen Sex miteinander?

XXX: oO


nicht so berauschend wie ich erhofft hatte...


----------



## tobyan (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



> Tobi (19:46) : Wieso hatten wir beide eigentlich noch nie Sex miteinander?
> 
> Julia (19:47) : boarr, wass bistn du für einer????? soll i des jetzt der lucre sagen??????? du dauergeiles schwein!!!!!


Aha


----------



## agvoter (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				tobyan am 05.01.2009 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> > Tobi (19:46) : Wieso hatten wir beide eigentlich noch nie Sex miteinander?
> >
> > Julia (19:47) : boarr, wass bistn du für einer????? soll i des jetzt der lucre sagen??????? du dauergeiles schwein!!!!!
> 
> ...




Du dauergeiles Schwein, du


----------



## tobyan (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Das Warum-hatten-wir-eigentlich-noch-keinen- Sex-miteinander?-GAME *



			
				agvoter am 05.01.2009 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> tobyan am 05.01.2009 20:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luki0710 (18. August 2015)

Einfach herrlich nach 6 Jahren hier drauf zu stoßen....


----------



## MichaelG (19. August 2015)

Ich glaube so ein Test könnte die Freundesliste ziemlich zügig ausdünnen.


----------



## Wynn (19. August 2015)

gibt es eingentlich noch instanz messenger am pc ?

wurde das nicht alles von facebook und whatsapp abgelöst ?


----------



## MichaelG (19. August 2015)

Instant Messenger ? Soweit ich weiß hat Facebook einen (teils externen) Messenger. Läuft sowohl direkt über Facebook wie extern. Sprich man muß für eine Konversation nur den Messenger starten. Ob er ohne FB-Account funktioniert keine Ahnung.

Whatsapp funktioniert ohne FB. Kostet soweit ich weiß 1,99 EUR/Jahr wenn ich nicht komplett falsch liege.


----------



## luki0710 (19. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Whatsapp funktioniert ohne FB. Kostet soweit ich weiß 1,99 EUR/Jahr wenn ich nicht komplett falsch liege.


Nach einem Jahr kommen sie mit ihrer Kundenkulanz und verlängern wieder. Bitten dich aber im Betracht zuziehen zu bezahlen. Aber eigentlich zahlst du ja mit persönlichen Informationen...


----------

